# Firefox 3.5 und 3.6 parallel laufen lassen?



## walle_89 (11. Februar 2010)

Hallo!
Ich suche nach einer Option wie ich Firefox 3.5 und 3.6 parallel auf meinem Win 7 32bit laufen lassen kann? Denn das FF 3.5 brauche ich für Selenium (Unittest, etc.) und mit dem 3.6 möchte ich gerne Surfen! Danke für jede Hilfe! 
Grüße, walle


----------



## Maik (11. Februar 2010)

Hi,

du hast die Möglichkeit, die zweite Version *benutzerdefiniert* in einem anderen Programmverzeichnis zu installieren, wie die erste im Standardpfad (Programme\Mozilla Firefox).

Falls du aber mit "parallel" zeitgleich meinst, wirst du dir wohl auf deinem System einen virtuellen PC für die zweite Version einrichten müssen.

mfg Maik


----------



## Dr Dau (11. Februar 2010)

Hallo!

Du musst die Verknüpfungen zu beiden Programmversionen leicht anpassen.
Mache dazu einen Rechtsklick auf die Verküpfung und füge im Feld "Ziel" noch
	
	
	



```
-no-remote -P
```
mit einem vorangestellten Leerzeichen hinzu.

Mit "-no-remote" wird verhindert dass FF prüft ob von ihm schon ein Prozess läuft.
Mit "-P" wird der Profile-Manager aufgerufen, hier musst Du ein anderes (derzeit nicht verwendetes) Profil auswählen oder ggf. erst noch anlegen.

Um die unterschiedlichen Profile den unterschiedlichen Programmversionen eindeutig zuordnen zu können, solltest Du im Profilnamen auch die Programmversion mit angeben. 
Schliesslich kann man sich nie sicher sein ob ein Profil auch zu jeder Programmversion kompatibel ist. 

Wenn Du zuküftig nicht immer das Profil manuell auswählen willst, musst Du in der Verknüpfung noch den Profilnamen in Anführungszeichen mit einem vorangestellten Leerzeichen hinter -P anhängen.

Im übrigen funktioniert es nicht nur mit verschiedenen Programmversionen.
Du kannst auf die gleiche Art also auch eine Programmversion mit verschiedenen Profilen parallel laufen lassen.

Funktioniert mit Firefox ab Version 2.
Bei früheren Versionen muss ein anderer Weg gegangen werden.

Gruss Dr Dau

PS: das Grundprinzip (-no-remote -P bzw. -no-remote -P "Profilname") ist unter Linux das gleiche. 
Ich habe zwar keinen Mac, aber da es Funktionsaufrufe von Firefox sind, vermute ich mal dass es auch unter Mac funktionieren sollte.


----------



## Dr Dau (11. Februar 2010)

Maik hat gesagt.:


> Falls du aber mit "parallel" zeitgleich meinst, wirst du dir wohl auf deinem System einen virtuellen PC für die zweite Version einrichten müssen.


Irrtum..... ich kann nur nicht so schnell tippen.


----------



## Maik (11. Februar 2010)

Dr Dau hat gesagt.:


> Irrtum..... ich kann nur nicht so schnell tippen.


Jo... hab's gerade gelesen :-(

mfg Maik


----------



## walle_89 (11. Februar 2010)

Vielen, vielen Dank für so eine ausführliche Antwort! Ich werde mich gleich an die Arbeit machen!


----------

